# Moles



## mrlabradog (Jan 25, 2019)

What are y'all using to control moles in your yard? Yes, I'm sure it's moles and not voles. In the past I had most recently used triazicide but it's been several years since I have needed anything and I just wonder if there is a better way? I'm only treating about 1/2 an acre. Not interested in traps. 
Thanks!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Not really sure if this is true or not but I have heard of people putting Juicy Fruit gum in their runs. What it does I have no idea.


----------



## mrlabradog (Jan 25, 2019)

BigJim said:


> Not really sure if this is true or not but I have heard of people putting Juicy Fruit gum in their runs. What it does I have no idea.


Maybe they can't chew gum and dig tunnels at the same time. 😀


----------



## firebob (May 26, 2020)

I had an issue with them 3 years ago. I got a bunch of pelletized dry ice and every time I saw a new tunnel I would dig it up, toss in a few cups full, and fill the tunnel back in. It took a few weeks, but I stopped having issues with them. I'm sure I'll have issues with them again at some point due to where I live.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I started having problems with moles in one section, right next to the curb of the street. The town had done some work and whatever they backfilled with, the moles love it. I really didn't care until it got so bad no grass was growing there.

The kid at Home Depot recommended a solar powered sonic repellent spike. I was skeptical, but it cost about the same as the other treatments, so I gave it a shot:










It actually seems to be working. The whole place was criss-crossed with tunnels. I could feel them collapsing as I walked around. After installing the spike, I trampled the whole area. The next day, the only sign of new tunnels was at the far edge of the area, poking out from under a stone wall. Later, another new hole appeared even farther away. I stomped on both. Since then (over a week now) there's been no sign of new tunneling activity.

I'm really surprised. I didn't expect it to work so well, or so quickly. I can't say how long it'll last, just passing along my experience so far.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Solar Ultrasound Repellent. For a large area get 2.
I got mine on ebay.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Had my yard treated for grubs about a month ago. Haven't seen a new tunnel in two weeks. Results my vary.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Sonic spikes, guillotines, poison pills/worms, snuff/search them out (though I don't have the time in the morning to sit and wait), flood tunnels, tried them all to no success. The only method I've had results with is grub worm control.

I just DIY it. Has worked at multiple houses, even the one with a neighbor using that annoying beeping spike which isn't scaring the little bastard into my yard, because there's no food to find.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

3onthetree said:


> Sonic spikes, guillotines, poison pills/worms, snuff/search them out (though I don't have the time in the morning to sit and wait), flood tunnels, tried them all to no success. The only method I've had results with is grub worm control.
> 
> I just DIY it. Has worked at multiple houses, even the one with a neighbor using that annoying beeping spike which isn't scaring the little bastard into my yard, because there's no food to find.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

I think Wrigley's started that Juicy Fruit urban legend/ old wives tale to sell more gum. Pure BS.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

So far, the annoying sonic spike is batting 1000. No sign of moles anywhere near it. The grass is starting to grow back, even with almost no rain lately and in a well-drained Southern exposure.

BTW, I can't hear it unless I'm up close and it's out of the ground. Maybe some are more sensitive.

I figure poisons (for any pest) are my last resort. There are always unintended consequences for other wildlife.


----------

